# How much should a 6 mo old boer doe weigh?



## hscottom87

What is a normal range for a 6 month old show doe to weigh?


----------



## ptgoats45

At minimum I would say birth weight plus 60 lbs, but most Boers weigh more than that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I would say right around 100lbs would be a good show weight. We had some 100lb 6 month olds last year, and an 85lb 4 month old, so I think 100 is average.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I agree with Crossroads!


----------



## sunrisefarms17

Hmm i was reading this and realized my 6 month old boer doe only weighs 70pds since i weighed her a couple weeks ago...is that a decent weight?


----------



## ogfabby

sunrisefarms17 said:


> Hmm i was reading this and realized my 6 month old boer doe only weighs 70pds since i weighed her a couple weeks ago...is that a decent weight?


70 lbs at 6 months isn't terrible but I would want her closer to 80-85


----------



## sunrisefarms17

I'll weigh her again its probably Been over 3 weeks since i did.


----------



## TrinityRanch

sunrisefarms17 said:


> Hmm i was reading this and realized my 6 month old boer doe only weighs 70pds since i weighed her a couple weeks ago...is that a decent weight?


Depends a lot on genetics and conformation too. If you have a more slender-like doe, than you would rather her be at a good weight for herself. You know what I mean? If she looks healthy and well-conditioned, I wouldn't push it!  70 pounds is fine for a doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats

In 3 weeks time, if she was fed well. She most likely weighs more now. Re-check her


----------



## stade

I have couple doelings born mid march weighing around 50. Have them on full feed but can't get them to eat and grow like I want. They have been wormed with Ivomec. Any suggestions to get them eating and growing better? They look okay and are bred to be wether producers. Just light.


----------



## nancy d

Stade they look really good to me, in perfect condtion right where they're at. I wouldnt push them.
Sure you can increase their grain _as they grow_, when they need it.
You might have slower growing lines & there's nothing wrong with that.
You dont want tubo-lards putting excess weight for legs & feet.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

You could always give them a vitB12 shot to increase appetite. I've done that with show does before. Adding alfalfa, black oil sunflower seeds, and or a high fat top dress could help add condition as well.


----------



## stade

How much boss?


----------



## stade

Sorry don't know why that posted 3 times.


----------



## nancy d

Stade all they need is a small handful of BOSS.


----------



## BCG

They look good. Wether bred goats generally grow much slower than breeding style Boers. Some of the top genetics in the wether goats only gain a quarter pound a day. The "tweeners" about half a pound a day, and the traditional breeding style a pound a day. Most wether bred goats are shown at 8 months old and are in the 85-90 pound range.


----------



## stade

Thanks pretty new to all of this wether thing. They are in good shape but just not growing like our others.


----------



## Brink4

I agree it really depends a lot on the blood lines. My daughters doe was born mid February and she is only around 63 pounds, but for her frame size I believe she looks Fairly decent. Here Is a pic of her.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, there are slower growers to start, but, they will bloom.


----------



## ogfabby

Some of my boers come from a line that is slow to grow too. They mature out to some of my largest does though.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

We've got several fullbloods that are that way too- they don't really hit they're full growth until they're about 3, but then they're monsters! It's kind of a trade off- I wish their kids would grow faster, so we'd have more pounds to go across the scale, but I'm also hoping those does will still be pushing out kids when they're 11 or 12 or 13. 

We don't feed a show ration though, and we don't push our breeding stock, so it's possible that those does could hit their full growth by 12-18 months, but I worry we'd be trading off on longevity then.


----------



## ogfabby

That's how mine are. I have 2 from the slower growing stock that are 9 and still look like 5 year olds. If it wasn't for their registration papers, you wouldn't know they were that old!!


----------

